
How to turn small talk into smart conversation - tmlee
http://ideas.ted.com/how-to-turn-small-talk-into-smart-conversation/
======
JoeAltmaier
Wow a lot of those are personal to the point of creepy. Keep it neutral;
that's why small talk is there - its not personal.

